# dvd-writer



## tomaso (6. Oktober 2003)

hallo

möchte mir einen dvd-brenner anschaffen. habe mich mal über die verschiedenen produkte informiert, jedoch verstehe ich die bedeutung der produktebeschreibung nicht ganz. desshalb meine frage: was ist der unterschied von "dvd-r" und "dvd+r" und wofür werden diese verschiedenen modi gebraucht? für kauftipps wäre ich ebenfalls dankbar.

danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Jan Seifert (6. Oktober 2003)

Soweit ich weiss, ist es nur ein Unterschiedliches Medium. DVD-R wurde von Firma ABC "erfunden" und DVD+R von Firma XYZ.

Wo genau der unterschied liegt, weiss ich leider nicht, eine Variante von beidem soll besser in DVD Playern laufen, als die andere, mehr weiss ich nicht.

Am besten wäre es, wenn du dir einen DVD-R / DVD+R Brenner zulegst, dann kannst du beides brennen, und hast keine Probleme.

Ein Zitat aus einem anderem Forum:
"DVD+ Rohlinge lassen sich z.B. nur 2,4-fach beschreiben, DVD- Rohlinge (und 
natürlich auch Brenner) unterstützen Geschwindigkeiten bis zu 4fach. Im Moment 
sieht es so aus als würde sich der +Standard durchsetzen, wirklich sagen kann das aber niemand. Wenn du auf der sicheren Seite sein willst, dann hol dir einen Brenner von NEC, Pioneer oder Sony. Diese drei Firmen haben Brenner im Sortiment, die mit beiden Standards umgehen können."

Kleiner Chip.de Test

Falls der NEC dir zusagt, hier gibt es ihn für 119,-€


----------



## tomaso (6. Oktober 2003)

dankeschön


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. Oktober 2003)

DVD-R sind kompatibler mit Standalone-Geräten.
Kann aber durchaus passieren, dass mal ein Standalone-Player nur DVD+R mag.

Sicher bist du, wenn du dir einen Brenner kaufst, der beides kann. 

Gruß
Martin


----------

